# My ADA 2009 entry.



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi every one. I wanted to share some pictures of my 2009 INAPC. I didn't fair as well as in past years and I think this is down to the full frontal tank shot being a poor representation of the actual scape. It looked flat and mono green. Something I need to get a handle of when taking my pictures. It seems studio lighting gives the best results, but this all cost money.

I personally think the angled shots represent this aquascape better than the frontal.

The name is Latin for 'Plant society'. I chose this as I am co-founder of http://www.ukaps.org/ . This aquascape was put together for an annual show Ukaps attends. We often shake the show up as out combined ages still feels younger than some of the old school fish keepers that attend. We often blow them away as we are young, new ,fresh and promoting a new side to the hobby in the UK.

Aquascaping is still in its infancy in the UK, but UKaps is doing its bit to push things forward.

I hope you like what you see and hopefully get some good feed back.

Im honestly not that vain, its on to show some scale, lol.








Thanks for looking.

Regards,
Graeme Edwards. Ukaps co-founder.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

It looks pretty darn good in my opinion.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Looks really nice what kind of lights are those?


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks very much.

The lights are Arcadia Arcpod 11W units (22W here). They arnt the nicest things to look at. But its all thats available in the UK, unless you jump on ebay.

Cheers.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking setup.:first: I would have voted you higher in the rankings.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The angled shots definitely give the better sense of depth and also seem to show the shades and textures of green better. In the frontal shot, the background plant is very centered and I think a little distracting. Otherwise it's a very lovely, healthy tank.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

very nice looking scape what are the plants and spec of it?


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks every one.

CS_gardener.... I know eactly what you mean. Its dissapointing. Im currently looking it the reasons for the flat colour tone in some of my tank shots. Some one has sugested its a Mac isue, and not my photography, but im not sure. Like you say, the angle shots really show the colour and shapes of the scape.

Here is what ADA received. I tried to send them an angled shot, but they wouldn't accept it. Thats probably why I didnt fair as well as hoped. I dont know, perhaps its a rubbish aquascape. 

Not a geat image, ive done better.


Specs.

x2 11W arcPods.
Fluval 105 with Cal Aqua glass wear.
Small 25W heater set to 24C.

ADA aquasoil Amazonia.
ADA bright Sand.
ADA Xingue Sand.
Red Moor wood.
Locally collected pebbles and rocks.

50% water change once a week.
3ml of Easy Carbo a day. 
2ml of TPN a day.
1ml of TPN+ a day.
Presurised Co2 via a Dazs chissle diffuser at 1bps.

Plants.
Micranthemum umbrosum
Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''
Rotala Nanjensan
Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'
Riccardia graeffei
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Taxaphylum Sp.
Staurogyne sp.
Lilaeopsis mauritiana


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

The reason was definitely not a rubbish aquascape maybe the judges were drunk.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Too much of Mr Amano's home brew perhaps? lol 

Thanks Veloth.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a place in Virginia called Natural Bridge. This scape reminds me of that.


----------



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

Moody said:


> Im currently looking it the reasons for the flat colour tone in some of my tank shots. Some one has sugested its a Mac isue, and not my photography, but im not sure.


First, your scape is beautiful -- I really enjoy it. Second, is it possible that your camera is taking photos in a color profile other than sRGB? Some cameras default to Adobe RGB rather than sRGB (what browsers expect). If this is the case and you are not converting to sRGB at the end of your post processing workflow, this would cause 'flatness' like you describe. Just an idea.


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

very nice scape


----------

